# Welches handy ohne vertrag aus dubai?



## -NTB- (11. Oktober 2009)

Jo, Jungs, guten Abend!

Also folgende situation!
Mein vatter fliegt geschäftlich nach dubai die tage...

Er ist so nett mir ein neues handy mitzubringen, da es in Dubai ja deutlich günstiger ist. (gibt ja keine steuern in diesem land)

Jetzt ist nur die frage welches?
Es soll (logischer weise) ohne vertrag gekauft werden.

Es  sollte videos sowie mukke abspielen können und natürlich soll es meinen langweiligen schulalltag mit games beleben!! 

Ab und an wäre inet auch geil sowie ne gute kamera für tolle fotos!

was könnt ihr da so empfehlen?
 dachte so an nen nokia n97 oder nen htc.....

habe allerdings absolut keine ahnung welches gerät im Moment die besten funktionen bietet und zu empfehlen ist.

  Preislich sollte es bei max 250 euro liegen...(muss ich da noch was wegen dem  zoll beachten?)

Greetz, -ntb-


----------



## TobiMontana (12. Oktober 2009)

du sparst nicht wirklich! (jedenfalls nicht ohne einige tricks)also du musst in deutschland 19% mwst nachzahlen und es kommen je nach warenwert auch noch mal zollgebühren drauf!gib deinem vater vorher ne simkarte mit und sag er soll das handy in dubai bereits auspacken karton wegwerfen anleitung etwas knicken usw. dann könnte es unverzollt und unversteuert durchgehen! Hol dir n Iphone!


----------



## caine2011 (12. Oktober 2009)

jo also mein voredner hat recht, ohne tricks geht das nicht so einfach, und dann würde ich dir ein touch diamond 2 empfehlen und ein iphone eher nicht


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Oktober 2009)

Eventuelle Gebrauchsspuren auf dem Handychassis wären auch nicht schlecht, die Zöllner sind nicht doof. Selbst wenn das Teil schon ein Jahr alt ist und eindeutig nicht in Deutschland gekauft wurde sind die nachträglichen Steuern fällig.

Also denn viel Erfolg beim Zoll.
So far ...

MfG Conner


----------



## iUser (12. Oktober 2009)

Als günstige Alternative zum iPhone würde ich ein Android-handy empfehlen. Die haben ebenfalls meist einen sehr guten touchscreen, sowie einen Android-Market, wo du dir deine apps ziehen kannst (ebenfalls viele kostenlos).


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja nett, ein Steuerhinterziehungsthread.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Oktober 2009)

Pssst ... nicht weitererzählen.


----------



## ruf!o (12. Oktober 2009)

Naja es gibt ja auch Freigrenzen.
Man muss ja nicht immer gleich Steuern hinterziehen. 



> Abgabenfreie Einfuhr von Reisemitbringseln
> 
> Unter folgenden Voraussetzungen können Reisende Waren abgabenfrei aus einem Nicht-EG-Mitgliedstaat (Drittland) nach Deutschland einführen. Bei der Einreise über einen anderen Mitgliedstaat sind die gegebenenfalls für diesen Mitgliedstaat geltenden besonderen einzelstaatlichen Vorschriften zu beachten.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Zoll.de

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du im gleichen Haushalt wie dein Vater wohnst. Dann kann dein Vater also ein gerät mit einem Warenwert von 430€ Kaufen (wenn er sonst nichts anderes mitbringt). Ob hier allerdings einfach der Neupreis in Dubai oder ein Deutscher Marktwert als Preis herangezogen wird kann ich nicht sagen. Da dein Max-Preis bei ca. 250 liegt wie du selbst sagst, sollte das aber so oder so kein Problem sein. Denn selbst wenn der zoll auf den eigentlichen Neupreis von 250€ nochmal 20% draufrechnet liegst du unter der Freimenge.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2009)

in dubai gibt es ja bestimmt auch email und telefon  er soll halt mal schauen, was für handys es da gibt bis umgerechnet 200-250€, und dann kannst du zB bei geizhals.at/de schauen, ob der preis o.k. ist, zur sicherheit auch schauen, ob es selbst +20-30% zollkosten sich noch lohnt, obwohl es an sich ja unter der freigrenze sein müßte.

aber vlt. will dein vater ja noch andere dinge mitbringen. dann sollte er - wenn nicht 100% sicher ist - in D später zum roten zoll-ausgang gehen - die berechnen ja nichts ungerechtfertigt, können genau sagen, was man darf und wieviel, und der normale zoll hält sich auch in grenzen (im wahrsten sinne... ) - aber wenn er durch "grün" geht und dann doch auch nur knapp drüber ist oder die schätzung drüber liegt, weil er keine quittungen hat, dann zahlt er strafe...


es kann aber sein, dass es sich gar nicht lohnt, weil "dort" gar nicht so ein preiskampf und auch kein so großer nachfragemarkt herrscht und die handys evlt. gar nicht mal billiger sind, auch weil die leute da ja idR reich sind... dann wäre noch die frage, wie das mit anleitung und sprache des handys ist, und du musst auch bedenken, dass FALLS was mal mit dem handy ist => 
das wird kompliziert...


----------



## MetallSimon (12. Oktober 2009)

schau mal nach den dingern von lg also lg viewty smart und so


----------



## boolands (23. Oktober 2009)

Lass' es..! 

Hatte ich mir auch 'mal überlegt,bis mich eine sehr nette,SEHR attraktive und obendrein noch sehr kompetente Verkäuferin in Dubai auf die komplett unterschiedlichen Mobilfunkstandards zw. den VAE und Europa aufmerksam gemacht hat!

Ich hätte mir für ~400€ ein supergeniales Handy gekauft das ich dann hier in Deutschland gerade einmal als Wecker hätte verwenden können..


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (23. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich nicht zustimmen! Ein Kumpel hat sich in Dubai ein Iphone gekauft und es funktioniert hier einwandfrei!
MFG


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Oktober 2009)

In Dubai benutzen se die 900'er Frequenz die kann jedes Handy, weil D1- und D2-Netz.


----------



## iUser (23. Oktober 2009)

ich schätze es ist eh schon zu spät


----------

